# Gabrielle Giffords' Husband Blasts John Boehner



## Lakhota

> Rep. Gabrielle Giffords' husband came out swinging against House Speaker John Boehner over his decision not to visit the injured congresswoman.
> 
> In the couple's new joint memoir, "Gabby: A Story of Courage and Hope", Mark Kelly expressed his disappointment in Boehner's efforts to check in on Giffords.
> 
> "Considering that she was a member of Congress and he was the highest-ranking member, we thought he'd ask to visit Gabby or at least give a call to see how she was doing," Kelly writes, via The Hill. "Our only contact with him had been a simple get-well card he'd sent a few days after Gabby was injured."



More: Mark Kelly, Gabrielle Giffords' Husband, Knocks John Boehner In New Memoir


----------



## Lakhota

Boner was too busy trying to restrict female reproductive rights.


----------



## Avatar4321

How many times has Obama visited her? How about Pelosi?


----------



## Lakhota

Avatar4321 said:


> How many times has Obama visited her? How about Pelosi?



Gee, I don't know.  Maybe you could ask him.  He doesn't seem upset about Obama and Pelosi...


----------



## USArmyRetired

Giffords should not be in Congress. She should step down because her brain has been penetrated by a bullet. It will affect her decision making from now on.


----------



## Inthemiddle

USArmyRetired said:


> Giffords should not be in Congress. She should step down because her brain has been penetrated by a bullet. It will affect her decision making from now on.



Clearly, you know nothing about brain injuries.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Avatar4321 said:


> How many times has Obama visited her? How about Pelosi?



Obama is a member of Congress? Had no idea.

http://thehill.com/capital-living/in-the-know/142615-pelosi-to-visit-giffords-next-week-


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

USArmyRetired said:


> Giffords should not be in Congress. She should step down because her brain has been penetrated by a bullet. It will affect her decision making from now on.



What's your excuse?


----------



## Lakhota

USArmyRetired said:


> Giffords should not be in Congress. She should step down because her brain has been penetrated by a bullet. It will affect her decision making from now on.



Well, she is still smarter and more human than the House Tea-Tards.


----------



## CaféAuLait

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has Obama visited her? How about Pelosi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a member of Congress? Had no idea.
> 
> Pelosi to visit Giffords next week - TheHill.com
Click to expand...


He was a member of Congress the same time she was.


----------



## Lakhota

Obama Visits Giffords, Tucson: 'Gabby Opened Her Eyes' - President urges Americans not to 'turn on each other'

President visits Giffords at NASA spaceport - Technology & science - Space - msnbc.com


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

CaféAuLait;4415384 said:
			
		

> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has Obama visited her? How about Pelosi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a member of Congress? Had no idea.
> 
> Pelosi to visit Giffords next week - TheHill.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was a member of Congress the same time she was.
Click to expand...


And does her husband claim that Obama never called?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Lakhota said:


> Rep. Gabrielle Giffords' husband came out swinging against House Speaker John Boehner over his decision not to visit the injured congresswoman.
> 
> In the couple's new joint memoir, "Gabby: A Story of Courage and Hope", Mark Kelly expressed his disappointment in Boehner's efforts to check in on Giffords.
> 
> "Considering that she was a member of Congress and he was the highest-ranking member, we thought he'd ask to visit Gabby or at least give a call to see how she was doing," Kelly writes, via The Hill. "Our only contact with him had been a simple get-well card he'd sent a few days after Gabby was injured."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: Mark Kelly, Gabrielle Giffords' Husband, Knocks John Boehner In New Memoir
Click to expand...

And we're supposed to give a shit, becauuuuuussssssseeeeeee?


----------



## The Gadfly

And? You would expect a liberal democrat NOT to be critical of a conservative republican at any and every opportunity? It would be the same if the roles were reversed, except that you democrats would be squealing louder....


----------



## Wicked Jester

The Gadfly said:


> And? You would expect a liberal democrat NOT to be critical of a conservative republican at any and every opportunity? It would be the same if the roles were reversed, except that you democrats would be squealing louder....


Yeah, I wonder if Lakhota and his merry band of moonbats were outraged when Obama dissed our wounded troops in Germany a while back?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

The Gadfly said:


> And? You would expect a liberal democrat NOT to be critical of a conservative republican at any and every opportunity? It would be the same if the roles were reversed, except that you democrats would be squealing louder....



How do we know that Captain Kelly is a "liberal democrat"?


----------



## Care4all

CaféAuLait;4415384 said:
			
		

> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has Obama visited her? How about Pelosi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a member of Congress? Had no idea.
> 
> Pelosi to visit Giffords next week - TheHill.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was a member of Congress the same time she was.
Click to expand...

fyi-he was a member of the Senate, not the House, where gabby resides.

and HE DID visit her cafeaulait....!

Obama visits Giffords at Arizona hospital - Gabrielle Giffords - Salon.com


----------



## Wicked Jester

OohPooPahDoo said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? You would expect a liberal democrat NOT to be critical of a conservative republican at any and every opportunity? It would be the same if the roles were reversed, except that you democrats would be squealing louder....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know that Captain Kelly is a "liberal democrat"?
Click to expand...

Who gives a shit?....He needs to get over his sensitivity BS.

Boehner did nothing wrong....He said very nice things about her, and offered his symapathy and prayers in the immediate aftermath of the shooting.....He sent her a fuckin' card......Nothing more is required of him.

It was a far bigger slap in the face when Obama dissed our wounded troops in Germany to attend a fuckin' party.


----------



## Care4all

Wicked Jester said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? You would expect a liberal democrat NOT to be critical of a conservative republican at any and every opportunity? It would be the same if the roles were reversed, except that you democrats would be squealing louder....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know that Captain Kelly is a "liberal democrat"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gives a shit?....He needs to get over his sensitivity BS.
> 
> Boehner did nothing wrong....He said very nice things about her, and offered his symapathy and prayers in the immediate aftermath of the shooting.....He sent her a fuckin' card......Nothing more is required of him.
> 
> It was a far bigger slap in the face when Obama dissed our wounded troops in Germany to attend a fuckin' party.
Click to expand...

link?  or are you talking about a july of 2008 visit he made to germany before he was president?


----------



## Lakhota

Tracking a smear: Obama "snubbed" wounded soldiers because there were no media or "cameras" | Media Matters for America

Fight the Smears | The truth about Barack visiting military hospitals

Obama's trip to see wounded soldiers canceled because the military would consider it a campaign event. | Crooks and Liars


----------



## Luissa

Avatar4321 said:


> How many times has Obama visited her? How about Pelosi?



Obama has visited her at least twice, right after it happened and in Florida when her husband was scheduled to make the shuttle mission.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Care4all said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know that Captain Kelly is a "liberal democrat"?
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?....He needs to get over his sensitivity BS.
> 
> Boehner did nothing wrong....He said very nice things about her, and offered his symapathy and prayers in the immediate aftermath of the shooting.....He sent her a fuckin' card......Nothing more is required of him.
> 
> It was a far bigger slap in the face when Obama dissed our wounded troops in Germany to attend a fuckin' party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> link?  or are you talking about a july of 2008 visit he made to germany before he was president?
Click to expand...

That's the one!

Poor sap couldn't bring in the cameras so he said forget it, i'm goin' to a party.....Screw that sorry bastard!


----------



## Wicked Jester

Luissa said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has Obama visited her? How about Pelosi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has visited her at least twice, right after it happened and in Florida when her husband was scheduled to make the shuttle mission.
Click to expand...

Soooooooo?


----------



## Luissa

Wicked Jester said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has Obama visited her? How about Pelosi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has visited her at least twice, right after it happened and in Florida when her husband was scheduled to make the shuttle mission.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooooooo?
Click to expand...


Um, I answered his question......
So I raise your soooooooooo, with a


----------



## Wicked Jester

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has visited her at least twice, right after it happened and in Florida when her husband was scheduled to make the shuttle mission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, I answered his question......
> So I raise your soooooooooo, with a
Click to expand...

I raise your , with a


----------



## Luissa

Wicked Jester said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?....He needs to get over his sensitivity BS.
> 
> Boehner did nothing wrong....He said very nice things about her, and offered his symapathy and prayers in the immediate aftermath of the shooting.....He sent her a fuckin' card......Nothing more is required of him.
> 
> It was a far bigger slap in the face when Obama dissed our wounded troops in Germany to attend a fuckin' party.
> 
> 
> 
> link?  or are you talking about a july of 2008 visit he made to germany before he was president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the one!
> 
> Poor sap couldn't bring in the cameras so he said forget it, i'm goin' to a party.....Screw that sorry bastard!
Click to expand...


Um, yeah because that is what happened. 
Didn't the Pentagon recommend he not go because he was on a campaign trip, and there is rules against that sort of thing?Obama Cancels Military Base Visit: "Inappropriate"


Of course, the McCain camp had to take a cheap shot afterwords when Obama decided to do the right thing as he was with his campaign staff and not is senate staff.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Luissa said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> link?  or are you talking about a july of 2008 visit he made to germany before he was president?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one!
> 
> Poor sap couldn't bring in the cameras so he said forget it, i'm goin' to a party.....Screw that sorry bastard!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, yeah because that is what happened.
> Didn't the Pentagon recommend he not go because he was on a campaign trip, and there is rules against that sort of thing?Obama Cancels Military Base Visit: "Inappropriate"
> 
> 
> Of course, the McCain camp had to take a cheap shot afterwords when Obama decided to do the right thing as he was with his campaign staff and not is senate staff.
Click to expand...

You poor saps believe everything that comes out of that inept idiots mouth, and use huffpo as your source.

No wonder he got elected, he nailed down the idiot vote.
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYajeEfe3PU[/ame]
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_JJLLfTR8I[/ame]

God help this great country,


----------



## Lakhota

Why would John Boehner, Speaker of the House and 3rd in line for the presidency, do nothing more than send a card?  Not even any contact with her astronaut husband.  No phone calls; no visits...

No wonder Mark Kelly is pissed.  I would be too.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

This thread gets the sick HACK award.. Using a woman's injuries to further your political cause. SICK.


----------



## Lakhota

Did Boehner or the House send flowers?  Apparently not.  Damn, that is sad.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Lakhota said:


> Did Boehner or the House send flowers?  Apparently not.  Damn, that is sad.



What is sad is you neg reppin people with 23 points.. ROFLMAO More like pathetic!! ;-)


Thanks..  You're still one sick fuck for using this brain-damaged woman to further your cause.


----------



## Luissa

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This thread gets the sick HACK award.. Using a woman's injuries to further your political cause. SICK.



Political cause? You talking about the OP or the husband?


----------



## Luissa

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Boehner or the House send flowers?  Apparently not.  Damn, that is sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is sad is you neg reppin people with 23 points.. ROFLMAO More like pathetic!! ;-)
> 
> 
> Thanks..  You're still one sick fuck for using this brain-damaged woman to further your cause.
Click to expand...


Rep points that important to you? I could neg with you mine..........but personally it isn't worth the time to click.


----------



## Lakhota

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Boehner or the House send flowers?  Apparently not.  Damn, that is sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is sad is you neg reppin people with 23 points.. ROFLMAO More like pathetic!! ;-)
> 
> 
> Thanks..  You're still one sick fuck for using this brain-damaged woman to further your cause.
Click to expand...


I neg anyone I can who attacks me personally.  Personal attacks reflect a common weakness among righties.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Luissa said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Boehner or the House send flowers?  Apparently not.  Damn, that is sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is sad is you neg reppin people with 23 points.. ROFLMAO More like pathetic!! ;-)
> 
> 
> Thanks..  You're still one sick fuck for using this brain-damaged woman to further your cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rep points that important to you? I could neg with you mine..........but personally it isn't worth the time to click.
Click to expand...


Who gives a shit what you do or don't do on this forum???? LMAO  You liberals are truly a bunch of whiny dumbasses.


----------



## Sarah G

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has Obama visited her? How about Pelosi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I don't know.  Maybe you could ask him.  He doesn't seem upset about Obama and Pelosi...
Click to expand...


I remember Pelosi was there when Gabby opened her eyes.  Boehner just didn't know how to act so he didn't go.  He probably would have been sobbing the whole time anyway.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Lakhota said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Boehner or the House send flowers?  Apparently not.  Damn, that is sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is sad is you neg reppin people with 23 points.. ROFLMAO More like pathetic!! ;-)
> 
> 
> Thanks..  You're still one sick fuck for using this brain-damaged woman to further your cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I neg anyone I can who attacks me personally.  Personal attacks reflect a common weakness among righties.
Click to expand...


That's because you're a liberal crybaby.. Most libs neg rep.. you're the most offended people in this country.. it's why we have political correctness because all of you losers piss your panties about anything and everything..


----------



## paperview

CaféAuLait;4415384 said:
			
		

> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has Obama visited her? How about Pelosi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a member of Congress? Had no idea.
> 
> Pelosi to visit Giffords next week - TheHill.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was a member of Congress the same time she was.
Click to expand...

Obama was never a member of Congress.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Inthemiddle said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giffords should not be in Congress. She should step down because her brain has been penetrated by a bullet. It will affect her decision making from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you know nothing about brain injuries.
Click to expand...

 
And you do????????

She can barely talk and still can't return to Congress. 

If she was a Republican, the libs would be screaming for her to step down.

And it's a good question.  How often has Pelosi and Obama visited her?


----------



## JoeB131

USArmyRetired said:


> Giffords should not be in Congress. She should step down because her brain has been penetrated by a bullet. It will affect her decision making from now on.



To be fair, brain penetration would probalby improve the decision making skills of a number of Democrats in Congress.


----------



## old navy

paperview said:


> CaféAuLait;4415384 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a member of Congress? Had no idea.
> 
> Pelosi to visit Giffords next week - TheHill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a member of Congress the same time she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was never a member of Congress.
Click to expand...


Don't know much about bicameralism, huh?

American Government: The Two Houses of Congress


----------



## Sallow

Lakhota said:


> Tracking a smear: Obama "snubbed" wounded soldiers because there were no media or "cameras" | Media Matters for America
> 
> Fight the Smears | The truth about Barack visiting military hospitals
> 
> Obama's trip to see wounded soldiers canceled because the military would consider it a campaign event. | Crooks and Liars



When in doubt..make shit up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Lakhota said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giffords should not be in Congress. She should step down because her brain has been penetrated by a bullet. It will affect her decision making from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she is still smarter and more human than the House Tea-Tards.
Click to expand...


You aren't  very smart. How many times did Pelosi visit her? All this flux out rage over Bohner without knowing who has and hasn't visited her


----------



## paperview

old navy said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;4415384 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a member of Congress the same time she was.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was never a member of Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't know much about bicameralism, huh?
> 
> American Government: The Two Houses of Congress
Click to expand...

The inference was Obama was a congressional rep, same as Gabby Giffords was.

I should have said Member of the House of Rep.  Obviously it's a semantical and honorific term -- often people refer to "members of congress and senators."

But hey, too-shay.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Inthemiddle said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giffords should not be in Congress. She should step down because her brain has been penetrated by a bullet. It will affect her decision making from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you know nothing about brain injuries.
Click to expand...


not so fast, i think usarmyrewired knows a lot about brain injuries.


----------



## Inthemiddle

Wicked Jester said:


> Who gives a shit?....He needs to get over his sensitivity BS.



You're right.  A man should never have any kind of sensitivity regarding his wife, her well being, or anything like that.



> Boehner did nothing wrong.



Well that would be a straw man.  Nobody here, and certainly not Mr. Kelly, seems to be saying that Boehner did anything _wrong_.  It would appear that the complaint is that the Speaker wasn't sufficiently concerned for his taste.  



> ...He said very nice things about her, and offered his symapathy and prayers in the immediate aftermath of the shooting.



In other words, standard, cookie-cutter, political fare.



> He sent her a fuckin' card.



Oh, well then _of course_ he sincerely cared that she was nearly killed.



> Nothing more is required of him.



You're right.  Nothing requires him to even send the card.  But nobody here is talking about what is REQUIRED of him.  The question is whether his actions demonstrate a genuine concern for the well being of, and respect for, his colleague in the House, as the Speaker thereof.



> It was a far bigger slap in the face when Obama dissed our wounded troops in Germany to attend a fuckin' party.



I would have to disagree.  We're talking about two people who personally work together in Congress, as opposed to people with whom Obama is not probably acquainted.  After all, it would be unreasonable to expect the President to come visit each and every single member of the armed forces who is wounded.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Lakhota said:


> Rep. Gabrielle Giffords' husband came out swinging against House Speaker John Boehner over his decision not to visit the injured congresswoman.
> 
> In the couple's new joint memoir, "Gabby: A Story of Courage and Hope", Mark Kelly expressed his disappointment in Boehner's efforts to check in on Giffords.
> 
> "Considering that she was a member of Congress and he was the highest-ranking member, we thought he'd ask to visit Gabby or at least give a call to see how she was doing," Kelly writes, via The Hill. "Our only contact with him had been a simple get-well card he'd sent a few days after Gabby was injured."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: Mark Kelly, Gabrielle Giffords' Husband, Knocks John Boehner In New Memoir
Click to expand...


Ok, so?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

This just in....  my dog just took a dump in the back yard.


----------



## del

Lakhota said:


> Rep. Gabrielle Giffords' husband came out swinging against House Speaker John Boehner over his decision not to visit the injured congresswoman.
> 
> In the couple's new joint memoir, "Gabby: A Story of Courage and Hope", Mark Kelly expressed his disappointment in Boehner's efforts to check in on Giffords.
> 
> "Considering that she was a member of Congress and he was the highest-ranking member, we thought he'd ask to visit Gabby or at least give a call to see how she was doing," Kelly writes, via The Hill. "Our only contact with him had been a simple get-well card he'd sent a few days after Gabby was injured."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: Mark Kelly, Gabrielle Giffords' Husband, Knocks John Boehner In New Memoir
Click to expand...


i didn't even send a card


----------



## Inthemiddle

Wicked Jester said:


> Poor sap couldn't bring in the cameras so he said forget it, i'm goin' to a party.....Screw that sorry bastard!



It's appalling that you can say that when quoting articles that affirmatively reject and disprove such a claim.


----------



## del

USArmyRetired said:


> Giffords should not be in Congress. She should step down because her brain has been penetrated by a bullet. It will affect her decision making from now on.



i take it you speak from personal experience.

speaking of being penetrated by a bullet, has sarah banged earl *the pearl* monroe yet?


----------



## grunt11b

Lakhota said:


> Rep. Gabrielle Giffords' husband came out swinging against House Speaker John Boehner over his decision not to visit the injured congresswoman.
> 
> In the couple's new joint memoir, "Gabby: A Story of Courage and Hope", Mark Kelly expressed his disappointment in Boehner's efforts to check in on Giffords.
> 
> "Considering that she was a member of Congress and he was the highest-ranking member, we thought he'd ask to visit Gabby or at least give a call to see how she was doing," Kelly writes, via The Hill. "Our only contact with him had been a simple get-well card he'd sent a few days after Gabby was injured."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: Mark Kelly, Gabrielle Giffords' Husband, Knocks John Boehner In New Memoir
Click to expand...


 And I bet 90% of the democrat congress and senate didn't visit her either, so who really gives a rats ass? I dont. It was a shameful thing what happened to her, but just because it happened doesn't mean she is owed a visit by anybody.


----------



## grunt11b

Lakhota said:


> Boner was too busy trying to restrict female reproductive rights.



 You worded that wrong, he was too busy protecting human life and the rights for a baby to have life. Nowhere in the constitution does it say someone has a right to destroy a human life, but it does say in the declaration of independence that we have a right to "LIFE".


----------



## grunt11b

Inthemiddle said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giffords should not be in Congress. She should step down because her brain has been penetrated by a bullet. It will affect her decision making from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you know nothing about brain injuries.
Click to expand...


 We deal with them daily by the leftwing posters on this board though, so in some way we all know a little about them.


----------



## grunt11b

OohPooPahDoo said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giffords should not be in Congress. She should step down because her brain has been penetrated by a bullet. It will affect her decision making from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your excuse?
Click to expand...


 He never said Obama was a member of congress. You implied that he did though. Obama as the president and the leader of the Democratic party was what he was getting at.


----------



## grunt11b

Lakhota said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giffords should not be in Congress. She should step down because her brain has been penetrated by a bullet. It will affect her decision making from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she is still smarter and more human than the House Tea-Tards.
Click to expand...


 And you base that on what proof or facts other than assumption?


----------



## grunt11b

Lakhota said:


> Obama Visits Giffords, Tucson: 'Gabby Opened Her Eyes' - President urges Americans not to 'turn on each other'
> 
> President visits Giffords at NASA spaceport - Technology & science - Space - msnbc.com



 You gotta love the title there "Urges Americans not  to turn on each other" all the while creating hate and discontent with class warefare.


----------



## grunt11b

Wicked Jester said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Gabrielle Giffords' husband came out swinging against House Speaker John Boehner over his decision not to visit the injured congresswoman.
> 
> In the couple's new joint memoir, "Gabby: A Story of Courage and Hope", Mark Kelly expressed his disappointment in Boehner's efforts to check in on Giffords.
> 
> "Considering that she was a member of Congress and he was the highest-ranking member, we thought he'd ask to visit Gabby or at least give a call to see how she was doing," Kelly writes, via The Hill. "Our only contact with him had been a simple get-well card he'd sent a few days after Gabby was injured."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: Mark Kelly, Gabrielle Giffords' Husband, Knocks John Boehner In New Memoir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we're supposed to give a shit, becauuuuuussssssseeeeeee?
Click to expand...


Because it distracts everyone away from the real issues, Obamas failed policies and the Democrats destruction of our financial system in less than a 3 year period.


----------



## grunt11b

The Gadfly said:


> And? You would expect a liberal democrat NOT to be critical of a conservative republican at any and every opportunity? It would be the same if the roles were reversed, except that you democrats would be squealing louder....



 Boehner is far from being a conservative, a real conservative would not have golfed with Obama but instead would have taken a rain check until after 2012.


----------



## Truthmatters

Why is Giffords the only dem the right is nice to?


----------



## del

Truthmatters said:


> Why is Giffords the only dem the right is nice to?



why are you a fucking idiot?


----------



## Inthemiddle

Wicked Jester said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one!
> 
> Poor sap couldn't bring in the cameras so he said forget it, i'm goin' to a party.....Screw that sorry bastard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah because that is what happened.
> Didn't the Pentagon recommend he not go because he was on a campaign trip, and there is rules against that sort of thing?Obama Cancels Military Base Visit: "Inappropriate"
> 
> 
> Of course, the McCain camp had to take a cheap shot afterwords when Obama decided to do the right thing as he was with his campaign staff and not is senate staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor saps believe everything that comes out of that inept idiots mouth, and use huffpo as your source.
> 
> No wonder he got elected, he nailed down the idiot vote.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYajeEfe3PU]Idiot Obama Lover - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_JJLLfTR8I]Idiots who voted for Obama - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> God help this great country,
Click to expand...



And now time for some idiot McCain supporters....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUJBJSEHzh0]McCain Voters,Really Know McCain - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf_R3hQGYT4&feature=related]Palin Supporters&#39; Strange World - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04Ysv9B5ic0&feature=related]Racist John McCain & Sarah Palin Supporters - YouTube[/ame]


So blue lips and Cheetah from Tarzan.  God help this country....


----------



## Truthmatters

They know they have to be nice to her because of their past actions


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> They know they have to be nice to her because of their past actions



What past actions?


----------



## grunt11b

teapartysamurai said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giffords should not be in Congress. She should step down because her brain has been penetrated by a bullet. It will affect her decision making from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you know nothing about brain injuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you do????????
> 
> She can barely talk and still can't return to Congress.
> 
> If she was a Republican, the libs would be screaming for her to step down.
> 
> And it's a good question.  How often has Pelosi and Obama visited her?
Click to expand...


 They dont want to lose that seat to the GOP. So they have to create animosity towards the GOP and at the same time raise the sympathy vote for Giffords. So I say yes, her husband is also using it politically because of his wifes position in the senate and he is also a Democrat hack. Fuck PC.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Inthemiddle said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah because that is what happened.
> Didn't the Pentagon recommend he not go because he was on a campaign trip, and there is rules against that sort of thing?Obama Cancels Military Base Visit: "Inappropriate"
> 
> 
> Of course, the McCain camp had to take a cheap shot afterwords when Obama decided to do the right thing as he was with his campaign staff and not is senate staff.
> 
> 
> 
> You poor saps believe everything that comes out of that inept idiots mouth, and use huffpo as your source.
> 
> No wonder he got elected, he nailed down the idiot vote.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYajeEfe3PU]Idiot Obama Lover - YouTube[/ame]
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_JJLLfTR8I]Idiots who voted for Obama - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> God help this great country,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And now time for some idiot McCain supporters....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUJBJSEHzh0]McCain Voters,Really Know McCain - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf_R3hQGYT4&feature=related]Palin Supporters' Strange World - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04Ysv9B5ic0&feature=related]Racist John McCain & Sarah Palin Supporters - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> So blue lips and Cheetah from Tarzan.  God help this country....
Click to expand...



What racist action words or deeds did these people do or say?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04Ysv9B5ic0&feature=related]Racist John McCain & Sarah Palin Supporters - YouTube[/ame]

Your video is a lie.


----------



## Truthmatters

How nice was the right to giffords before she took a bullet to the head?


----------



## del

Truthmatters said:


> How nice was the right to giffords before she took a bullet to the head?



who the fuck cares besides the obviously retarded?


----------



## grunt11b

Sallow said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tracking a smear: Obama "snubbed" wounded soldiers because there were no media or "cameras" | Media Matters for America
> 
> Fight the Smears | The truth about Barack visiting military hospitals
> 
> Obama's trip to see wounded soldiers canceled because the military would consider it a campaign event. | Crooks and Liars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When in doubt..make shit up.
Click to expand...


 Kinda like "Rapes and murders will go up if this bill is not passed". Or how about "I cant guarantee those social security checks will go out if we dont raise the debt ceiling". 
 I could go on, but I think we all get the point.


----------



## Truthmatters

They targeted giffords and threw bricks throught her campaign offices windows


----------



## Inthemiddle

teapartysamurai said:


> And you do????????



Apparently alot more than that idiot.  Simply incurring trauma to the brain does not mean that a person's cognitive functions are going to be impaired, or that any initial impairment is going to be permanent.



> She can barely talk and still can't return to Congress.


 
That does nothing to support USAR's claim that the injury will affect her decision making.



> If she was a Republican, the libs would be screaming for her to step down.


 
And apparently since she's a Democrat, conservative wing-nuts are screaming for her to step down.  What's your point?  If Giffords wants to step down she can.  If not, she doesn't have to.  If the House thinks it's so inappropriate for her to remain, they can expel her.  If her constituents are unsatisfied they can recall her.  There's no reason for anyone else to babble about it.


----------



## kwc57

Lakhota said:


> Rep. Gabrielle Giffords' husband came out swinging against House Speaker John Boehner over his decision not to visit the injured congresswoman.
> 
> In the couple's new joint memoir, "Gabby: A Story of Courage and Hope", Mark Kelly expressed his disappointment in Boehner's efforts to check in on Giffords.
> 
> "Considering that she was a member of Congress and he was the highest-ranking member, we thought he'd ask to visit Gabby or at least give a call to see how she was doing," Kelly writes, via The Hill. "Our only contact with him had been a simple get-well card he'd sent a few days after Gabby was injured."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: Mark Kelly, Gabrielle Giffords' Husband, Knocks John Boehner In New Memoir
Click to expand...


Heck, I didn't even send her a get well card.


----------



## grunt11b

Truthmatters said:


> They targeted giffords and threw bricks throught her campaign offices windows



 Who did? And what proof is there that it was someone on the right that did it? Last I checked only leftwing radicals throw bricks through windows and start riots. Have you seen the Tea Party at work? Peaceful,clean and respectful...compared to the leftwing OWS astroturf fighting with police, throwing bricks and starting riots. The facts, nor the truth is not on your side.


----------



## BDBoop

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has Obama visited her? How about Pelosi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I don't know.  Maybe you could ask him.  He doesn't seem upset about Obama and Pelosi...
Click to expand...


Actually, to my recollection Obama was quite invested in how she was doing. And oh, I am correct, sir.



> In a new book, "Gabby: A Story of Courage and Hope," Kelly writes that before Obama arrived he had asked Giffords' chief of staff what the three-term Democrat would say to the president if she'd had the opportunity for a meeting.
> 
> "She'd want the president to visit the border, to see what's really going on down there," Pia Carusone responded.
> 
> *Obama, joined by the first lady, spent a few minutes at Giffords' bedside that day, each taking her hand and speaking to her, Obama saying the nation wished her well.*
> 
> As he was ready to leave, Kelly addressed the president.
> 
> "Mr. President, Gabby really loves Arizona, and as you know, this community has a crisis on its border," he recalls saying.



In hospital visit, Obama made a promise to Rep. Gabrielle Giffords - latimes.com


----------



## grunt11b

> And apparently since she's a Democrat, conservative wing-nuts are screaming for her to step down. What's your point? If Giffords wants to step down she can. If not, she doesn't have to. If the House thinks it's so inappropriate for her to remain, they can expel her. If her constituents are unsatisfied they can recall her. There's no reason for anyone else to babble about it.



 Who is demanding she step down? This is news to me because I have yet to hear about it.


----------



## del

BDBoop said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has Obama visited her? How about Pelosi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I don't know.  Maybe you could ask him.  He doesn't seem upset about Obama and Pelosi...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, to my recollection Obama was quite invested in how she was doing. And oh, I am correct, sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a new book, "Gabby: A Story of Courage and Hope," Kelly writes that before Obama arrived he had asked Giffords' chief of staff what the three-term Democrat would say to the president if she'd had the opportunity for a meeting.
> 
> "She'd want the president to visit the border, to see what's really going on down there," Pia Carusone responded.
> 
> *Obama, joined by the first lady, spent a few minutes at Giffords' bedside that day, each taking her hand and speaking to her, Obama saying the nation wished her well.*
> 
> As he was ready to leave, Kelly addressed the president.
> 
> "Mr. President, Gabby really loves Arizona, and as you know, this community has a crisis on its border," he recalls saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In hospital visit, Obama made a promise to Rep. Gabrielle Giffords - latimes.com
Click to expand...


obam is quite invested in how _he's_ doing.


----------



## Inthemiddle

Truthmatters said:


> How nice was the right to giffords before she took a bullet to the head?



That's really an inflammatory question which does not matter.  Even if the "right" had not been "nice" to Giffords prior to her injury, such an event and the circumstances surrounding it OUGHT to make her colleagues rethink their attitude toward her and possibly develop a better respect and civility toward the woman as a human being, instead of wallowing in pointless partisan hatred.


----------



## Truthmatters

grunt11b said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They targeted giffords and threw bricks throught her campaign offices windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did? And what proof is there that it was someone on the right that did it? Last I checked only leftwing radicals throw bricks through windows and start riots. Have you seen the Tea Party at work? Peaceful,clean and respectful...compared to the leftwing OWS astroturf fighting with police, throwing bricks and starting riots. The facts, nor the truth is not on your side.
Click to expand...


republican campaign ads


She had one of Saras famous gun sites on her.


----------



## geauxtohell

The boner is a real class act.


----------



## Truthmatters

Sarah Palin had Targeted Gabrielle Giffords with Gun Sights


----------



## Inthemiddle

grunt11b said:


> Who is demanding she step down? This is news to me because I have yet to hear about it.



Go follow the quotes and review the thread.  It's been said more than once in this thread that she should step down.


----------



## Truthmatters

Rep. Giffords' Tucson office vandalized after health care vote


----------



## geauxtohell

Truthmatters said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They targeted giffords and threw bricks throught her campaign offices windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did? And what proof is there that it was someone on the right that did it? Last I checked only leftwing radicals throw bricks through windows and start riots. Have you seen the Tea Party at work? Peaceful,clean and respectful...compared to the leftwing OWS astroturf fighting with police, throwing bricks and starting riots. The facts, nor the truth is not on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> republican campaign ads
> 
> She had one of Saras famous gun sites on her.
Click to expand...


You honestly think Sarah Palin's gun sight thing had any motivation at all in the actions of a person who was later diagnosed as a schizophrenic?  

I mean, have you actually read about Loughner's delusions and odd thought patterns?


----------



## grunt11b

Truthmatters said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They targeted giffords and threw bricks throught her campaign offices windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did? And what proof is there that it was someone on the right that did it? Last I checked only leftwing radicals throw bricks through windows and start riots. Have you seen the Tea Party at work? Peaceful,clean and respectful...compared to the leftwing OWS astroturf fighting with police, throwing bricks and starting riots. The facts, nor the truth is not on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> republican campaign ads
> 
> 
> She had one of Saras famous gun sites on her.
Click to expand...


 You are failing to prove that someone on the right threw bricks through her window, like you accused. Does the truth not matter here?


----------



## grunt11b

Truthmatters said:


> Sarah Palin had Targeted Gabrielle Giffords with Gun Sights



 Does this mean that the leftist that shot her has no personal responsibility for his actions because had Palin not run an ad targeting Democrats up for reelection she would never have been shot? In the last 2 years I have seen similar adds run by Democrats on republicans but you dont see us offing senators and congressman as a result.


----------



## grunt11b

Inthemiddle said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is demanding she step down? This is news to me because I have yet to hear about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go follow the quotes and review the thread.  It's been said more than once in this thread that she should step down.
Click to expand...


 I mean officially, like someone in the senate or what not, I have yet to hear it outside of this message board and was under the assumption it was brought up in Washington.


----------



## Warrior102

USArmyRetired said:


> Giffords should not be in Congress. She should step down because her brain has been penetrated by a bullet. It will affect her decision making from now on.



You don't have the brainpower to operate a light switch, dumbfuck. 

Neg rep'd for being an anus.


----------



## JakeStarkey

USArmyRetired said:


> Giffords should not be in Congress. She should step down because her brain has been penetrated by a bullet. It will affect her decision making from now on.



You are a person without the best of American values, USAR.  She took a bullet to the head for doing her job.  This is the best you have got?  No wonder you have no influence here.


----------



## Truthmatters

grunt11b said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin had Targeted Gabrielle Giffords with Gun Sights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that the leftist that shot her has no personal responsibility for his actions because had Palin not run an ad targeting Democrats up for reelection she would never have been shot? In the last 2 years I have seen similar adds run by Democrats on republicans but you dont see us offing senators and congressman as a result.
Click to expand...


Prove you claim that he was a "leftists" as you claim.

The man was insane and urged on by the poltical atsmosphere he lived in.

It was not a leftist who targeted Giffords with gun sites and vandalized her offices.

Your right wing gun rethoric caused her targeting by a nutter


----------



## Luissa

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is sad is you neg reppin people with 23 points.. ROFLMAO More like pathetic!! ;-)
> 
> 
> Thanks..  You're still one sick fuck for using this brain-damaged woman to further your cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep points that important to you? I could neg with you mine..........but personally it isn't worth the time to click.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit what you do or don't do on this forum???? LMAO  You liberals are truly a bunch of whiny dumbasses.
Click to expand...


----------



## Warrior102

Truthmatters said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin had Targeted Gabrielle Giffords with Gun Sights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that the leftist that shot her has no personal responsibility for his actions because had Palin not run an ad targeting Democrats up for reelection she would never have been shot? In the last 2 years I have seen similar adds run by Democrats on republicans but you dont see us offing senators and congressman as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove you claim that he was a "leftists" as you claim.*The man was insane and urged on by the poltical atsmosphere he lived in.
> 
> It was not a leftist who targeted Giffords with gun sites and vandalized her offices.
> 
> Your right wing gun rethoric caused her targeting by a nutter
Click to expand...


Prove you're not a blithering fucking idiot. 

Go ahead

We'll wait


----------



## kwc57

Truthmatters said:


> They targeted giffords and threw bricks throught her campaign offices windows



Sounds more like something the OWS crowd would do.


----------



## BDBoop

del said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I don't know.  Maybe you could ask him.  He doesn't seem upset about Obama and Pelosi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, to my recollection Obama was quite invested in how she was doing. And oh, I am correct, sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a new book, "Gabby: A Story of Courage and Hope," Kelly writes that before Obama arrived he had asked Giffords' chief of staff what the three-term Democrat would say to the president if she'd had the opportunity for a meeting.
> 
> "She'd want the president to visit the border, to see what's really going on down there," Pia Carusone responded.
> 
> *Obama, joined by the first lady, spent a few minutes at Giffords' bedside that day, each taking her hand and speaking to her, Obama saying the nation wished her well.*
> 
> As he was ready to leave, Kelly addressed the president.
> 
> "Mr. President, Gabby really loves Arizona, and as you know, this community has a crisis on its border," he recalls saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In hospital visit, Obama made a promise to Rep. Gabrielle Giffords - latimes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obam is quite invested in how _he's_ doing.
Click to expand...


Bitch, please. Who isn't? Cantor? McConnell? Boehner? You say that like it makes him different, and BAD. I call bullshit.


----------



## Inthemiddle

grunt11b said:


> I mean officially, like someone in the senate or what not, I have yet to hear it outside of this message board and was under the assumption it was brought up in Washington.



No, as far as I know, nobody in Washington is suggesting she step down.  Which is kinda my point.  A few people here are saying she should step down.  I think there's no need to call for that.  She can step down if she wishes.  Or if her constituents want they have had the power all along to recall her.  And the House has the power to expel her if they wanted.  There's no reason for any of us to worry about it after all of that.


----------



## Truthmatters

Tell us why the tp people dont talk about guns and second amendment solutions to not winning elections or votes anymore?


----------



## Inthemiddle

Warrior102 said:


> Prove you're not a blithering fucking idiot.



Resorting to ad hominems is often the sign of a person who has no argument and is too uninformed and ignorant to develop a rational argument.

According so, YOU prove that YOU'RE not a blithering fucking idiot.....


----------



## Defiant1

What's the big deal?  She's a fucking democrat.  It's not like they are best buddies.

The only people I visit are the ones on the A list.


----------



## geauxtohell

Truthmatters said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin had Targeted Gabrielle Giffords with Gun Sights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that the leftist that shot her has no personal responsibility for his actions because had Palin not run an ad targeting Democrats up for reelection she would never have been shot? In the last 2 years I have seen similar adds run by Democrats on republicans but you dont see us offing senators and congressman as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove you claim that he was a "leftists" as you claim.
> 
> The man was insane and urged on by the poltical atsmosphere he lived in.
> 
> It was not a leftist who targeted Giffords with gun sites and vandalized her offices.
> 
> Your right wing gun rethoric caused her targeting by a nutter
Click to expand...


But it wasn't a leftist or a rightist that shot actually shot Giffords.

It was an insane person.


----------



## Wicked Jester

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Boehner or the House send flowers?  Apparently not.  Damn, that is sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is sad is you neg reppin people with 23 points.. ROFLMAO More like pathetic!! ;-)
> 
> 
> Thanks..  You're still one sick fuck for using this brain-damaged woman to further your cause.
Click to expand...

No shit, and notice how he does with his own rep turned OFF!

He's such a fuckin' lil' pussy.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Lakhota said:


> Did Boehner or the House send flowers?  Apparently not.  Damn, that is sad.


Did YOU!


----------



## Stephanie

I'm already sick of hearing from these two..Why are they so SPECIAL?

Here husband should save his BLASTING for the bastard who shot her, or shut the hell up.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Wicked Jester said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Boehner or the House send flowers?  Apparently not.  Damn, that is sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Did YOU!
Click to expand...


Did you?  I did!  manchu!!


----------



## Wicked Jester

JakeStarkey said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Boehner or the House send flowers?  Apparently not.  Damn, that is sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Did YOU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you?  I did!  manchu!!
Click to expand...

Nope!...Sure didn't.

And i'm not the one up here cackling about Boehner.....Therefore, if I was, and tried to make HIM look bad for not sending fuckin' flowers, *I *would be the hypocrite for not sending them also, correct, Manchu?


----------



## Harry Dresden

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Boehner or the House send flowers?  Apparently not.  Damn, that is sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What is sad is you neg reppin people with 23 points.*. ROFLMAO More like pathetic!! ;-)
> 
> 
> Thanks..  You're still one sick fuck for using this brain-damaged woman to further your cause.
Click to expand...


.....yea i know what you mean.....watch out he is a delicate little flower....


----------



## Harry Dresden

LadyGunSlinger said:


> That's because you're a liberal crybaby.. *Most libs neg rep.*. you're the most offended people in this country.. it's why we have political correctness because all of you losers piss your panties about anything and everything..



i have been negged more than once by a quite a few Righties here just for being "Liberal" on things.....they get pissed....and tell you they are for you being against them....


----------



## Harry Dresden

del said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Gabrielle Giffords' husband came out swinging against House Speaker John Boehner over his decision not to visit the injured congresswoman.
> 
> In the couple's new joint memoir, "Gabby: A Story of Courage and Hope", Mark Kelly expressed his disappointment in Boehner's efforts to check in on Giffords.
> 
> "Considering that she was a member of Congress and he was the highest-ranking member, we thought he'd ask to visit Gabby or at least give a call to see how she was doing," Kelly writes, via The Hill. "Our only contact with him had been a simple get-well card he'd sent a few days after Gabby was injured."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: Mark Kelly, Gabrielle Giffords' Husband, Knocks John Boehner In New Memoir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i didn't even send a card
Click to expand...


do you think Lacunta did?.....he was to busy playing video games to be bothered....


----------



## Zander

He's entitled to his opinion.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Truthmatters said:


> Why is Giffords the only dem the right is nice to?



thats not true.....they like Pelosi too....


----------



## The Infidel

Harry Dresden said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Giffords the only dem the right is nice to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats not true.....they like Pelosi too....
Click to expand...


I love Zel Miller


Zell Miller - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Inthemiddle

Harry Dresden said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're a liberal crybaby.. *Most libs neg rep.*. you're the most offended people in this country.. it's why we have political correctness because all of you losers piss your panties about anything and everything..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have been negged more than once by a quite a few Righties here just for being "Liberal" on things.....they get pissed....and tell you they are for you being against them....
Click to expand...


The irony is that I know Lady mud slinger has negged me on more than one occasion simply for giving an opinion that disagreed with her stance.


----------



## xotoxi

USArmyRetired said:


> Giffords should not be in Congress. She should step down because her brain has been penetrated by a bullet. It will affect her decision making from now on.



The irony of this post, and by whom it was written, made me LAWL.


----------



## L.K.Eder

reviews


----------



## JakeStarkey

Wicked Jester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you?  I did!  manchu!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope!...Sure didn't.
> 
> And i'm not the one up here cackling about Boehner.....Therefore, if I was, and tried to make HIM look bad for not sending fuckin' flowers, *I *would be the hypocrite for not sending them also, correct, Manchu?
Click to expand...


You could have sent them anyway, manchu.


----------



## Truthmatters

geauxtohell said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that the leftist that shot her has no personal responsibility for his actions because had Palin not run an ad targeting Democrats up for reelection she would never have been shot? In the last 2 years I have seen similar adds run by Democrats on republicans but you dont see us offing senators and congressman as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove you claim that he was a "leftists" as you claim.
> 
> The man was insane and urged on by the poltical atsmosphere he lived in.
> 
> It was not a leftist who targeted Giffords with gun sites and vandalized her offices.
> 
> Your right wing gun rethoric caused her targeting by a nutter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it wasn't a leftist or a rightist that shot actually shot Giffords.
> 
> It was an insane person.
Click to expand...


He rambled about hating government and the need for a new currancy.

He lived in a state that was broiling in tea party hate rethoric.

Did you know Giffords seat was R for a very long time before she won it and this was right after the health care vote.

I for one kept begging you people to stop using the violence and guns talks because I warned some nutter would take it seriously.

Then she got shot in the head.

Exactly what people warned about happened.

Even Giffords herself said BEFORE she got shot that the talk had consequences.


The right ignored the warning and kept it up right until the bullet entered her brain.


----------



## strollingbones

The Infidel said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Giffords the only dem the right is nice to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats not true.....they like Pelosi too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love Zel Miller
> 
> 
> Zell Miller - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


gotta love zell....and i dont have to go there to know who he is....


----------



## L.K.Eder

Zell Miller Named First Secretary Of Offense


----------



## Wicked Jester

Truthmatters said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove you claim that he was a "leftists" as you claim.
> 
> The man was insane and urged on by the poltical atsmosphere he lived in.
> 
> It was not a leftist who targeted Giffords with gun sites and vandalized her offices.
> 
> Your right wing gun rethoric caused her targeting by a nutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn't a leftist or a rightist that shot actually shot Giffords.
> 
> It was an insane person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He rambled about hating government and the need for a new currancy.
> 
> He lived in a state that was broiling in tea party hate rethoric.
> 
> Did you know Giffords seat was R for a very long time before she won it and this was right after the health care vote.
> 
> I for one kept begging you people to stop using the violence and guns talks because I warned some nutter would take it seriously.
> 
> Then she got shot in the head.
> 
> Exactly what people warned about happened.
> 
> Even Giffords herself said BEFORE she got shot that the talk had consequences.
> 
> 
> The right ignored the warning and kept it up right until the bullet entered her brain.
Click to expand...

The man had left wing leanings...This was verified by his ex-girlfriend, several friends, and his own writings, you idiot!

Doesn't matter though, because in the end, like YOU, he was just a fuckin' moonbat!


----------



## Wicked Jester

JakeStarkey said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you?  I did!  manchu!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope!...Sure didn't.
> 
> And i'm not the one up here cackling about Boehner.....Therefore, if I was, and tried to make HIM look bad for not sending fuckin' flowers, *I *would be the hypocrite for not sending them also, correct, Manchu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could have sent them anyway, manchu.
Click to expand...

Why would I?

I had no obligation to do so.

I wished her well then, I wish her well now......That is all.

Besides, she would have never seen them anyway, MANCHU!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Ah, but the thought is what counts.  Manchu!


----------



## Wicked Jester

JakeStarkey said:


> Ah, but the thought is what counts.  Manchu!


And she was, and is in my thoughts.........Nuff said, Manchu!

Keep Up The Fire!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Can you imagine having to climb a high fortress wall under fire to break into the city like the 9th did in 1900?  I would have been, like where is the C4 and det cord, or bring up a tank, huh.  Manchu!


----------



## mudwhistle

Lakhota said:


> Rep. Gabrielle Giffords' husband came out swinging against House Speaker John Boehner over his decision not to visit the injured congresswoman.
> 
> In the couple's new joint memoir, "Gabby: A Story of Courage and Hope", Mark Kelly expressed his disappointment in Boehner's efforts to check in on Giffords.
> 
> "Considering that she was a member of Congress and he was the highest-ranking member, we thought he'd ask to visit Gabby or at least give a call to see how she was doing," Kelly writes, via The Hill. "Our only contact with him had been a simple get-well card he'd sent a few days after Gabby was injured."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: Mark Kelly, Gabrielle Giffords' Husband, Knocks John Boehner In New Memoir
Click to expand...


Does he go by the name "Gabriell Gifford's Husband" exclusively now?????

I'm not gonna defend Boehner because I think he's a cry-baby. However, if he had been okay'd to see her I'm sure you would have bitched about it being a photo-op.

I think Gifford's husband should keep his pie-hole shut. The world need not pay homage to his injured wife. Besides, she doesn't need all of the extra stress that visits from dignitaries and famous personalities could possibly cause. I'm sure Boehner would have to wade through all of the libs that wanted to capitalize off of her celebrity.


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> Can you imagine having to climb a high fortress wall under fire to break into the city like the 9th did in 1900?  I would have been, like where is the C4 and det cord, or bring up a tank, huh.  Manchu!



There was no C4 and no Det-cord in 1900. Tanks were just being developed between WWI and WWII. Maybe a cannon, but that's about it.


----------



## mudwhistle

USArmyRetired said:


> Giffords should not be in Congress. She should step down because her brain has been penetrated by a bullet. It will affect her decision making from now on.



She doesn't use her brain any worse then the healthy ones in Congress now.


----------



## JakeStarkey

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine having to climb a high fortress wall under fire to break into the city like the 9th did in 1900?  I would have been, like where is the C4 and det cord, or bring up a tank, huh.  Manchu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no C4 and no Det-cord in 1900. Tanks were just being developed between WWI and WWII. Maybe a cannon, but that's about it.
Click to expand...


That's the point, mudwhistle.  The manchus threw ropes with grappeling hooks, then crawled up the walls without any protection from any fire other than the angles.  That's how the regiment got the nickname of Manchu and the motto, "Keep Up The Fire!"


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine having to climb a high fortress wall under fire to break into the city like the 9th did in 1900?  I would have been, like where is the C4 and det cord, or bring up a tank, huh.  Manchu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no C4 and no Det-cord in 1900. Tanks were just being developed between WWI and WWII. Maybe a cannon, but that's about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the point, mudwhistle.  The manchus threw ropes with grappeling hooks, then crawled up the walls without any protection from any fire other than the angles.  That's how the regiment got the nickname of Manchu and the motto, "Keep Up The Fire!"
Click to expand...


Back then they didn't have the firepower nor the support our troops have today.

Course when push comes to shove all the technology in the world isn't gonna stop a bullet if it's heading straight between your eyes.


----------



## Wicked Jester

JakeStarkey said:


> Can you imagine having to climb a high fortress wall under fire to break into the city like the 9th did in 1900?  I would have been, like where is the C4 and det cord, or bring up a tank, huh.  Manchu!


That was one hell of a battle, brother.

Nowadays you just call in a strike and be done with it!

Their battle history in Vietnam is something to be revered also.....They were in the shit, regularly, to be sure.

I had the opportunity to carry the unit flag in the spring breakup parade in downtown Fairbanks......All those unit citation ribbons made for one heavy stroll through the streets.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I feel sorry for Gabby that she has Luke Sissyfag for a hubby.


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> I feel sorry for Gabby that she has Luke Sissyfag for a hubby.



Hardly.  She's a lucky girl in that way.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mark the 'Naut is a hero, while Frank is . . . Frank.  Sad.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for Gabby that she has Luke Sissyfag for a hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly.  She's a lucky girl in that way.
Click to expand...


She's lucky her sissy hubby politicized who visited her?  I will never understand the Democrat mind


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mark is a hero, and Frank is a sissy whiner wannabee. Sad.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

It's a classic example of how the State is everything to the Leftist, coming even ahead of family. Any sane person would not give a crap about John Boehner, but, to score political points, Gabby and her even more pathetic hubby politicize it


----------



## JakeStarkey

Gabby and Mark are heroes, and Frank is a pathetic ideologue trying to pervert the truth.


----------



## PredFan

Her husband is shamefully using his wife's injury not only for persoanl gain but to take a jab at the GOP, the fact that Boehner sent her a card is sufficient.

She was unlucky and was in the wrong place at the wrong time, she was unlucky enough to get shot, but lucky enough to not be fatally wounded, and lucky enough that the doctors were skilled. Other than that she's not exactly hero material nor is she anything special.

I had back surgery 15 years ago, why didn't Bill Clinton visit me? Waaa waaa waaa.


----------



## BDBoop

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for Gabby that she has Luke Sissyfag for a hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly.  She's a lucky girl in that way.
Click to expand...


If she were married to Newt Gingrich, they'd be divorced after the shooting.


----------



## mudwhistle

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for Gabby that she has Luke Sissyfag for a hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly.  She's a lucky girl in that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she were married to Newt Gingrich, they'd be divorced after the shooting.
Click to expand...


Still trying to make points off of that lie?????


Well, if you can't win your ideas you might as well try to win with total fabrications. 

_Republicans want dirty air and dirty water

Republicans want to murder you

Republicans are all perverts

Republicans protect the rich

Fox Lies

The Occupy Wall Street protestors are young, fresh, focused, and peaceful

_

Yup.....when you suck as much as Obama and the Democrats do you have to get ridiculous.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

mudwhistle said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly.  She's a lucky girl in that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she were married to Newt Gingrich, they'd be divorced after the shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still trying to make points off of that lie?????
> 
> 
> Well, if you can't win your ideas you might as well try to win with total fabrications.
Click to expand...


What did you think Progressives were going to run on, Obama's success?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mud and others have put to bed any belief that they are above ideology and stupidity.

Gabby and Mark are super, and those attack them are on the same scum level as Sarah Palin.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Major Strasser's been shot, where's John Boehner?


----------

